# Software update timeline?



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm a cord cutter and a new user of the Roamio OTA. So far I love the Tivo interface. I came from Verizon Fios where the DVR service and guide was often very slow and clunky. I'm curious about Tivo software updates. How often are software updates released? On Verizon it was about every 3-6 months. I had read somewhere that there was some major software update/overhaul coming to Tivo this fall (it was originally supposed to be released last year, but got delayed). Is there any truth to this or any idea on what the new features will be?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

In the past, there were seasonal updates (summer, spring, etc.), now it's less frequent and not predictable. Release notes eventually get published. Current status:

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information

TiVo Priority Update Request (20.7.2)

TiVo Priority Update Request (20.7.1)

Check the dates.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Software updates drop a few times a year. Most of the time they're not major. Just bug fixes with the occasional new feature sprinkled in now and then.

The major update coming is a large UI overhaul. It's supposed to be optional. There's a short demonstration video, and in addition to the redesign it should also support a new voice remote:


----------



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

I am just hoping it will fix the very annoying choppy 2x FF speed! I am getting tired of having to go from 3x FF backwards to 2x FF to move thru my recordings. I am actually surprised we are still dealing with this.

How long has it been since this TiVo "Bug" bit us?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Have you called to complain?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Update is here: 20.7.2 has arrived!


----------



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Update is here: 20.7.2 has arrived!


I've gotten it too. I was caught off guard by the bland white highlight. I've gotten so use to the yellow that I thought something was borked.


----------



## sheshechic (Apr 14, 2012)

20.7.2 is horrid, visually, practically and otherwise too. My Roamio HD received it but my Plus hasn't. Since the update the HD is slower and there are stuttering issues with streaming from the Plus. The HD is in the den with hubby so I'm not constantly exposed to it. I don't know why the Plus didn't receive it and I really don't want it.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

sheshechic said:


> 20.7.2 is horrid, visually, practically and otherwise too. My Roamio HD received it but my Plus hasn't. Since the update the HD is slower and there are stuttering issues with streaming from the Plus. The HD is in the den with hubby so I'm not constantly exposed to it. I don't know why the Plus didn't receive it and I really don't want it.


It's the Bolt UI. We're all getting it now.

Speed should pick up once any indexing and such is done. My Roamio Pro feels plenty fast, no different than before.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

I actually enjoy the updated interface on my Roamio. I prefer the simple cleanliness and the menus are much more streamlined now. I hope they continue to improve and push this out the Minis and Premiere line for consistency. It seems more responsive and crisp if that makes sense.


----------



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

Still waiting for my update...

Did the update fix the FF choppiness at 2x? I absolutely hate having to FF at 3x and then back off to 2x to get the speed that IO have been used to for years!


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

I hope soon, would like the same interface on all my devices dinner rather than later.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## a68oliver (Jul 15, 2000)

jaredmwright said:


> I hope soon, would like the same interface on all my devices dinner rather than later.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I got my update yesterday. I had had a thunderstorm roll through and the house took a power hit. When I turned the Tivo on, the new interface jolted me into thinking something had gone wrong with the power glitch. There was no notice that a software upgrade occurred. I recognize this as the same interface on my sister's Bolt. Just something new to get used to. I hope it didn't introduce new bugs.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

michael1248 said:


> Did the update fix the FF choppiness at 2x? I absolutely hate having to FF at 3x and then back off to 2x to get the speed that IO have been used to for years!


i can't speak to roamio's, but 2x ffwd is the best it's ever been on my pxl since the update (fingers crossed for you).


----------



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> i can't speak to roamio's, but 2x ffwd is the best it's ever been on my pxl since the update (fingers crossed for you).


Got my update last night...Yippee! The FF 2x is once again working!

How long since the last update that screwed everything up? It seems like a long, long time ago.....


----------

